# Primeros pasos hacia la construcción de un fusor atómico



## anajesusa (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola, estos días estoy trabajando en un proyecto bastante ambicioso en el que voy a tratar de conseguir la fusión de átomos de deuterio, la idea es construir primero un fusor de Farnsworth para ver si la complejidad de mi laboratorio me deja llegar hasta esos límites y si todo va bien experimentar con un fusor de diseño propio.
En este proyecto se necesitan varias cosas y un poco de experiencia para trabajar con dispositivos que pueden ser peligrosos ya que se trabaja con altísimas tensiones del orden de los 20 a 30 Kv y en el proceso se generan RX, neutrones y todavía no se algún otro tipo de radiación 
Voy a ir contando a medida que consiga avanzar algún paso en el proyecto.
En este primer posteo pongo un video de la pinta del fusor con sus dos rejillas y el primer "gol" la formación del "poissor" que es un plasma que se produce en el centro mismo del fusor confinado dentro de la rejilla mas chica, este poissor suele desprender unos chorros de iones en forma de corneta característicos, como aún no tengo terminado el dispositivo que requiere de una entrada de gases por donde entrará el deuterio esta prueba esta hecha con aire, vacíos relativamente pobres del orden de las 100 micras y tensiones de 14Kv con consumos de 1 mA 
Va el video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-f329A1lro&feature=youtu.be


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

interesante el proyecto, y tengo una pregunta a los efectos prácticos para que sirve el fusor atómico?


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 21, 2012)

De momento con la fusión no se obtuvo ni un milijulio de energía extra de la que se usa para arrancar el aparato, pero se estima que es la fuente de energía de los tiempos que vendrán, tanto la fusión  como la fisión atómica son reacciones muy exoenergéticas, las reacciones de fisión son con elementos pesados que generan muchos residuos, la fusión se hace con elementos livianos (hidrógeno) no deja residuos, solo que aún no se consigue la técnica para aprovechar la energía


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 21, 2012)

Amigo(a) anajesusa, segun conozco en una fision (separacion) atomica, da como resultado, la liberacion de una gran cantidad de energia.
Ahora en una fusion (union), el proceso es inverso, pues entonces como puedes aprovechar energia de esta manera?, si tienes que aportarla para obtener la fusion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo(a) anajesusa, segun conozco en una fision (separacion) atomica, da como resultado, la liberacion de una gran cantidad de energia.
> Ahora en una fusion (union), el proceso es inverso, pues entonces como puedes aprovechar energia de esta manera?, si tienes que aportarla para obtener la fusion.


 

Me parece que ambas entregan energía , han hecho bombas con los dos sistemas , además del SOL 

Aclaremos que Deuterio es un isótopo del Hidrógeno


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Sep 21, 2012)

En tu experimento existe peligro de radiación ionizante por los neutrones libres?
Si es así como piensas absorberlos? usaras boro?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

igual cesar tiene detectores de radiación,llegado al caso de emisión perjudicial


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 21, 2012)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> En tu experimento existe peligro de radiación ionizante por los neutrones libres?
> Si es así como piensas absorberlos? usaras boro?



Los neutrones pueden ser peligrosos porque convierten en radiactivo otros elementos con los que chocan emitiendo radiación gama, es decir producen radiación ionizante, pero indirectamente, para el detector de neutrones voy a usar parafina borax como moderador y para mi trataré de no exponerme demasiado, en los videos que vi los operadores no están protegidos, pienso que mas peligrosos deben ser los RX que se generan.


----------



## chclau (Sep 22, 2012)

Y es facil conseguir deuterio?


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 22, 2012)

che loco tene cuidado porque esas cosas no se ven pero te pegan igual, fijate nose, pero yo no me meteria a hacer esas cosas sin por lo menos tener algo de instrumental como un contador geiger y un chaleco de plomo


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 22, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Y es facil conseguir deuterio?



No es fácil, no es que lo venden en el supermercado, pero se puede conseguir algo de agua pesada y hacer electrólisis http://www.isotope.com/cil/products/displayproduct.cfm?prod_id=6173
Tranquilos que no habrá explosión


----------



## morta (Sep 22, 2012)

"fusor de Farnsworth"

el prof Farnsworth  no es el otro cientifico que le hace la contra al sobrno de fray en futurama?

Fuera del chiste de dejo una pagina de un proyecto similar que te puede servir algun dato

http://prometheusfusionperfection.com/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2012)

hola, marianoarcas el ya dispone de esos materiales, lemur esa pregunta que hiciste a lo primero es irrelevante. *Cersar* si probaste con 17Kv y ahora quieres pasar a 30Kv, quiero creer que la fuente sera de por lo menos unos 100 Watts, ¿no sera esa de 30watts NO?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2012)

Instantánea de Anajesusa en el patio de su casa, en una bonita vista de Villa Huidobro.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 22, 2012)

Son atorrantes, haré uno mas grande para que los alcance 
Fuera de broma, es algo inofensivo, para SSTC todavía no le dí mas tuco, solo hice un doblador de onda completa, tengo que hacer el multiplicador, los elementos ya los tengo, y aunque Ud no lo crea voy a usar el flyback, la idea es usar una corriente limitada, una potencia máxima de 80W asi que seguro aguantará, según los datos que tengo puede entrar a producir neutrones a partir de los 40W. Falta bastante todavía


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2012)

que increible..............de verdad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-f329A1lro&feature=youtu.be

yo voy a un  taller y veo esto y digo :
que cagadita , solo da un poco de luz violeta.
una lamparita trucha ...
y no se que se esta experimentando con los principios de algo gigantesco.
y tambien peligroso por esa misma razon .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2012)

Si tienes suerte de encontrar uno de esos televisores de 32" (pulgada) llegan a 28000 o sea si le subes un chiquitin esos +120Vcc de la bobina primaria puedes subir a los 30Kv que necesitas que es lo maximo que e llegado a ese dielectrico...

postadata: aclaro que medi desde el la resistencia variable del brillo (  )


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2012)

Un transformador de luces de neón puede llegar según la carga a unos 60KVca.

*Edit*

Tengo algunos LED láser de estado sólido de 2W C/U que estaría dispuesto a donar siempre que me inviten a "La Gran Explosión". 
Supongo que enfocados hacia el punto de compresión pueden generar algunos grados centígrados extra y aumentar en algo las posibilidades 

*Edit 2:*



morta dijo:


> "fusor de Farnsworth"
> 
> el prof Farnsworth  no es el otro cientifico que le hace la contra al sobrno de fray en futurama?
> .....



Según la wikipedia nombre *Hubert Farnsworth* (Futurama) sale de unir los apellidos de *Philo Farnsworth* con el nombre de Hubert Dreyfus


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 22, 2012)

Me tienen poca fe, creen que voy a pummm!!! pero noooo. Fogo vos decís de enfocar los láser en el poissor?, tal vez para el arranque, después que empieza a "fusar" la misma reacción levanta tanto la temperatura que se corre el riesgo de fundir la rejilla interna y hay que apagar el fusor, casualmente es por eso que estos fusores de confinamiento electrostático solo son demostrativos y el tiempo de funcionamiento esta acotado a cortos períodos y luego apagar hasta que se enfríe.

Editado: el problema del transformador de neón es que trabaja a frecuencia de red, 50 hz y los capacitores para el multiplicador o los de filtrado aunque no se multiplicara so enormes y caros, en el caso de trabajar con fuentes conmutadas me he conseguido por U$A 20 unos 20 capacitores de 4 nF a 20Kv c/u


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

Pero cualquier transformador de 50 Hz lo podés hacer trabajar a 5.000 Hz , y ahí los capacitores son mucho mas chicos


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 22, 2012)

No hice nunca la prueba, pero no debe rendir nada usando un núcleo de hierro, una vez se lo sugerí al tigre negro y me sacó chairando, que que había fumado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

Decía , si tenés un transformador de esos de neon se puede probar , oscilador , amplificador (no hace falta que sea bueno sino potente) y se podria usar otro transformador como interfaz para elevar hasta los 220

EDITO : Si funcionan los transformadores de salida de audio fasta 15 kHz . . . .


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

¿ De dónde sacaste la info para comenzar ? 

Yo busqué acá : http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/fusor/fusor.htm y ooops! al ir al documento original me da "404 Not found" ...


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 23, 2012)

Ahí mismo, http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/fusor/fusor.htm a ver si te funciona este link, también hay mucha info en ingles, www.fusor.net hay un foro dedicado a este tema.
Para dosme, tengo armada y funcionando esta fuente http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/choper/choper.html va desde 10 a 100Khz y aguanta bastante potencia, los mosfet son IRFP450 podría hacer alguna prueba con trafos núcleo de hierro sin que Black Tiger lo sepa


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

Si, por acá pude bajar algo para ver en qué se basa: 

http://www.fusor.net/newbie/files/Ligon-QED-IE.pdf

En estos temas hay que andar con pie de plomo. Hay mucho tipo acelerado. Pero no es que sean mentirosos ni chantas. Lo que pasa es que producir neutrones es relativamente fácil. Lo difícil es subir la tasa de reaccción a valores que resulten prácticos. 
Vos vas a encontrar que fulano obtuvo 10.000 reacciones de fusión por segundo, ... otro que llegó a 1 millón/seg, pero el número al que realmente interesa acercarse es el de Avogadro, y ese sí que es grande (~ 6 10^23). 
La razón por la que es fácil conseguir resultados "vendedores", es que lo importante para obtener reacciones de fusión es que la velocidad de los núcleos que chocan sea alta (ver documento más arriba). 
Un plasma térmico (como el que vos generaste en el video) aún a temperaturas bajas, contiene todo un espectro de velocidades. La distribución de velocidades es la función de Boltzmann. 






La probabilidad de reacción de fusión es cero hasta cierta velocidad, relativamente alta. 
Algunos núcleos del conjunto efectivamente van a adquirir velocidades muy altas, pero en cantidad va a ser pocos. 
O sea que, a partir de temperaturas *no muy* altas, *sí vas a lograr* reacciónes de fusión. 
Luego de eso, para aumentar significativamente la tasa de reacciones se requiere una de dos: 

1) aumentar la temperatura para que la cantidad de partículas rápidas sea mayor, 
Esto es correr el máximo de la f. de Boltzmann hacia la derecha (ir de la curva roja hacia la azul). 
Para seguir con el plasma en régimen estacionario (tan lindo para las fotos) vas a necesitar alimentar todo con algo más que la toma de 220 V CA domiciliaria (el trafo de Black-Tiger te va a quedar chico). 
Lo que se hace normalmente es pasar a trabajar en régimen impulsado: carga lenta, descarga rápida, y jugando con los tiempos ajustás la potencia de descarga. Acá vas a necesitar capacitores grandes (>1uF), de alta tensión (>10 kV), y además de baja inductancia parásita. 

2) colimar un haz de alta velocidad. 
O sea generar todas las partículas con la velocidad necesaria. Para esto necesitás un acelerador. 
Ahí se me queman los papeles. 

Cualquiera de esas cosas es difícil (no imposible) de hacer en el garage de casa, o con pocos recursos. 
Si estás en contacto con un laboratorio de alguna universidad tenés cierta ventaja, pero ... 
hay gente que trabaja en esto desde hace muchos años, con muy buenos presupuestos 
detrás, y aún no han podido (y no son ningunos tontos). 

Claro que siempre está la posibilidad de que llegue alguien que vea lo que nadie vio antes. 
Es una idea romántica, pero apostamos a eso !

Hace unos años (~1980) surgió el tema de la fusión fría, ... y realmente generaban neutrones, pero al poco tiempo todo pasó al olvido. 

PD: Para obtener resultados positivos se requieren tres cosas: 
1) conocimientos, 
2) recursos y 
3) suerte, ... sobre todo suerte !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

y que pasa si a todo eso se le irradia con microondas?


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 23, 2012)

Asherar, en todo de acuerdo, es tal cual lo planteas, seguramente mi idea ya la habrán tenido otros pero me gustan los retos y estos proyectos me resultan muy atractivos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo(a) anajesusa, segun conozco  en una fision (separacion) atomica, da como resultado, la liberacion de  una gran cantidad de energia.
> Ahora en una fusion (union), el proceso es inverso, pues entonces como  puedes aprovechar energia de esta manera?, si tienes que aportarla para  obtener la fusion.



Aunque la fusión es el procesos inverso de la fisión, también es exotérmico. 
En realidad la fusión da más energía por nucleón que la fisión (en ese aspecto es más eficiente). 
Basta ver la curva de energía de ligadura de los núcleos en función del número de nucleones. 
(en la figura H[LATEX]^1[/LATEX] es hidrógeno común y H[LATEX]^2[/LATEX] significa Deuterio)









el-rey-julien dijo:


> y que pasa si a todo eso se le irradia con microondas?



Calentás todo un poquito más.

La energía para producir reacciones de fusión es varios órdenes de magnitud (como 10) más alta que la de un fotón en el rango infrarrojo. 
Incluso con radiación X sólo se llega a arrancar electrones de capas internas. 
Para hacerle cosquillas al núcleo se requiere fotones de radiación gamma.








anajesusa dijo:


> Asherar, en todo de acuerdo, es tal cual lo  planteas, seguramente mi idea ya la habrán tenido otros pero me gustan  los retos y estos proyectos me resultan muy atractivos.



Lo mío no es desaliento, sino todo lo contrario. Es que para poder avanzar hay que saber dónde uno está parado. Encantado de ayudarte en lo que pueda, aunque sé que ya estás asesorado. 

PD: Antes de empezar a diseñar el reactor comercial  es interesante revisar los criterios de Lawson.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 23, 2012)

Pues que lástima estamos lejos, me deja tranquilo que la "idea" pasa por los caminos que comentaste, en la UNC tengo gente amiga, ahora me dijeron que podía probar el detector de neutrones pero mandé un par de mensajes mas, ahora que esta listo y ya no dieron bola, será que lo tendré que probar con el fusor.
Este es el tubo ruso BF3 que uso en el detector, la electrónica es la que usé en un PMT que me regalaron
https://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/electronica-para-fotomultiplicadores-y-geiger´s/


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> ... mandé un par de mensajes mas, ahora que esta listo y ya no dieron bola, ...



Teneles paciencia, ... deben estar festejando la primavera, ... fernet mediante ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2012)

Estos rusitos tienen de todo, una pregunta Cesar. ¿Esa zona que se ve quemada en el detector entre la ceramica y metal porque o como se genera?


----------



## asherar (Sep 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Estos rusitos tienen de todo, una pregunta Cesar. ¿Esa zona que se ve quemada en el detector entre la ceramica y metal porque o como se genera?


Es del oxicorte, cuando desguazaron el Tokamak.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 2, 2012)

He colgado en mi blog algunos detalles mas sobre este proyecto, con varias fotos
https://anajesusa.wordpress.com/201...onstruccin-de-un-fusor-nuclear-primera-parte/


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2012)

¿ Y que cosa hace la lámpara que está junto al geoide ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 2, 2012)

parece lampara uv-c ? no nada que ver¡


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 2, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que cosa hace la lámpara que está junto al geoide ?


De una lámpara de descarga de sodio como esa saqué el tubo de alúmina que soporta la rejilla interna, ese material del que esta hecho el tubo es una cerámica muy especial y resistente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

La tormenta y granizo . . . ¿ Sos vos ?


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 2, 2012)

No dosme, después de Tunguska no volví a joder con eso


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2012)

Una cosa que me olvidaba. 
Los reactores tanto de fisión como de fusión son de por sí "inestables". 
Se sabe que, si un reactor de _fisión_ se descontrola la cantidad de reacciones se dispara => Chernobil. 
Pero para la _fusión_ es al revés, porque es necesario generar condiciones demasiado poco comunes, para que ocurra: al menor error la producción de neutrones cae. 
Por eso no hay peligro que explote, y por eso mismo no es fácil obtener grandes resultados. 
Así que dale gas tranquilo ... que nada va a pasar. 
Eso sí, no te equivoques de tubo y  en lugar de Deuterio le pongas butano.


----------



## kitt2000 (Oct 2, 2012)

En pocas palabras...tienes un reactor nuclear en tu casa????

-'Nucelar', se dice 'Nucelar'
Homer J. Simpson.


----------



## asherar (Oct 3, 2012)

Acá encontré algo como para mirar. Yo lo estoy leyendo aún.

http://bibliotecadigital.ilce.edu.mx/sites/ciencia/volumen2/ciencia3/106/htm/sec_5.htm

En la figura 5 está la curva de la probabilidad de fusion D-D por unidad de tiempo, que da una idea del rendimiento del reactor según la temperatura del plasma. 
Reproduzco aquí la curva para los que no quieren leerse todo el asunto. 
Según la curva conviene trabajar a T = 1 MeV para obtener la máxima producción de reacciones. 
Digo "según" porque con estas cuentas hay que andar con cuidado: si la curva se obtuvo luego de integrar la sección eficaz de fusión D-D para una maxwelliana, entonces el resultado es aproximado. La maxwelliana presupone solamente colisiones *elásticas*, y las colisiones que conducen a fusión son *inelásticas*. El plasma en equilibrio debe coexistir con ellas, y encima uno desea maximizarlas. 
La solución exacta del problema se encuentra resolviendo la ecuación de Boltzmann, con reacciones de fusión[1] (y ya nos acercamos al Megombo !!!). Para algunos casos simples, pero con procesos inelásticos presentes, la función distribución en equilibrio no se parece en nada a la maxwelliana[2]. 

Entonces: ¿ qué hacemos ? 
Pues por ahora nos quedamos con el resultado maxwelliano   *solamente como una estimación preliminar.

*¿ Cómo se usa el resultado de la gráfica ? 
En el punto máximo da aprox. Secc Eficaz D-D = 8E-17 cm3/seg.
Si se multiplica la Secc. Eficaz D-D por la concentración de iones que se tiene en el reactor, digamos: n = 1E20 cm-3, se obtiene la tasa de reacciones *máxima esperable*: 

Tasa de fusión D-D = 8000 reacciones por segundo (para n = 1E20 cm-3 y T=1 MeV).

Eso es el máximo !!! Las deficiencias del reactor pueden tirar abajo ese número. Ahí es donde entra a jugar el diseño (la muñeca del artista). 

Finalmente todo depende de la concentración y temperatura que se logre en el plasma. 
Y esto dependerá de la eficiencia del confinamiento y calentamiento del reactor de Farsworth.

Ánimo !!!

Referencias:

[1] Datos de secciones eficaces reales: http://www.cientificosaficionados.c...?p=25761&sid=edee54143ef29b93e2c5c6f88aacd0aa

[2] Ferreira, C. M. "Current Research Topics in Low-Pressure Glow Discharges in Rare Gases and Pure Nitrogen. Ed. Erich E. Kunhardt and Lawrence H. Luessen, (fecha no disponible).

PD: 
Yo en el ejemplo usé n=1E20 cm-3. Para comparar con la concentración de partículas a presión atmosférica, podemos calcular que en 1 mol hay 6E23 partículas (6x10^23), y que ocupan 22,4 litros (22,4 dm3 = 22400 cm3). O sea que a nivel del mar y en CNTP:n0 ~ 6E23/2,24E4 partíc/cm3 => n0 ~ 3E20 cm-3.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 3, 2012)

Para *foso*, que escribió y borro, soy hombre, bien hetero para mas información, el nick viene de larga data y es el nombre de mi mujer. (Que va, soy un hombre enamorado que ando escribiendo el nombre de mi mujer hasta en los nick  )
*Asherar*, tengo un mareo padre, pero estoy con paciencia y con saliva tratando de entender la cosa desde el punto de vista teórico, el artículo me esta desasnando de varias cosas, es bueno tenerte acá para estos números y tu colaboración en este hilo resulta de lo mas jugosa.


----------



## asherar (Oct 3, 2012)

Faltaría calcular la potencia térmica que se logra con el aparato. Para eso se debe multiplicar la tasa de reacción D-D (o de los gases que se fusionen) calculada antes, por la cantidad de energía térmica liberada por cada reacción, la que puede ser una suma de varias vías (neutrones, gamma, las mismas colisiones, etc.). Ese dato te lo debo por ahora, pero puede llegar a encontrarse empezando por este paraíso de gráficas experimentales.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 4, 2012)

El documento que agregó asherar es muy bueno, da precisiones muy concretas sobre las pocas posibilidades (ninguna) que tienen los fusores de confinamiento electrostáticos para que sirvan como generadores utilizables, muy jugoso.
Anoche me dispuse a hacer una pequeña prueba usando deuterio, saqué la garrafa que guardo como las joyas de la abuela, para llenar una jeringa, oh sorpresa... vacía completamente, ni la presión de un pedo!!! se fue todo por las paredes!! es tan liviano el hidrógeno que se pasa entre las moléculas del hierro de las paredes, prueba postergada. Por suerte mi amigo me va a conseguir un poco de D2O que es mas estable, tendré que hacer una electrólisis, pero no es problema.


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2012)

Yo te decía que muy probablemente vas a lograr reacciones de fusión a  nivel de "comprobación de factibilidad", y que levantar el rendimiento  va a ser mucho más difícil. 

Pero igual, el tema es apasionante, y mucho más cuando se dispone de medios materiales para hacer un experimento y ver por cuenta propia lo que pasa. 

La cuenta que hice antes era para T = 1 MeV (punto verde en la gráfica de abajo), pero ya con 4000 Kelvin (menos de 1 eV) se te funden los alambres del cátodo (el punto de fusión del tungsteno es aprox. 3800 K ~ 0.3 eV). 
Suponiendo que se lograra trabajar con 3 keV (punto  rojo en la gráfica), la potencia producida se reduciría en un  factor 10000, respecto del valor calculado antes para 1 MeV. Aún así, esto significa una temperatura de 35 millones de Kelvin en el centro del plasma. 





Una forma de mejorar enormemente el rendimiento sería usar la reacción  D-T, pero hay que ver que no produzca residuos radiactivos. Creo que el Tritio ya es radiactivo.  

En el enlace  que puse antes al paraíso de gráficas experimentales,  los tipos hablan de Litio-algo, como que es más adecuado por alguna razón.

Una energía térmica kT = 1 eV corresponde a una temperatura T = 11600 Kelvin.
La temperatura ambiente T = 300 K corresponde a una energía térmica kT = 0.025 eV.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 4, 2012)

Si tuviera la universidad cerca estaría calentándole la cabeza a alguno, estoy a 450Km de Córdoba y conseguir tritio a nivel aficionado no va a ser posible, lo del Li6 le puedo preguntar a Sergi o a fusión si es posible conseguirlo, hay una que no produce ni neutrones ni Rx, creo que es la del litio berilio. De todas maneras voy a tratar de concluir el proyecto aunque mas no sea a nivel demostrativo y educativo. 
Asherar una pregunta de orden práctico, en unas pruebas que estoy haciendo encuentro lo siguiente, como comenté antes para vacío cuento con una bomba mecánica y una difusora casera, he logrado sellar todas las fugas y llego al régimen de trabajo que leí trabajan estos aparatos, esto es entre 10 y 20 micras, hasta que llego ahí no le doy tensión, cuando le pongo HT el dispositivo arranca a partir de los 6Kv, cuando lo hace la presión se sube a cerca las 100 micras, no se si esto es normal, a que se debe? (supongo será la presión de vapor de los metales que hacen sputering) puede ser que la difusora sea demasiado chica para mantener la presión en esa situación? ademas como es lógico la rejilla interna se pone al rojo vivo y al poco tiempo el plasma se debilita.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 4, 2012)

Hoal anajesusa

Se debilita visualmete o lo mediste con un amperimetro en la fuente de antes de que se eleve???

tiene que ver con el vapor, pero mas con los gases que crea el plasma, pasa con el globo de plasma no me pregunte los detalles teorico porque soy un desastre en eso, solo sé porque lo vi 

y si arde que te arde  jaja!!


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2012)

Lo del sputtering no creo, porque supongo que has tenido el equipo andando por más de un día como para desgasar bien. La primera vez podría ser, pero pensá que el plasma no se va disparado contra las paredes sino contra el foco de alambre, que tiene mucho menos superficie. 
Si fuera sputtering en algún momento tendría que volver a bajar la presión al valor inicial, o dar un salto de subida y luego ir bajando más o menos lentamente. 
Si la lectura se mantiene estable, yo pienso que debe ser la presión que logra el propio sistema electrostático al entrar en régimen y comenzar a focalizar iones. 
No conozco el sistema ese de Farnsworth, pero "tal vez" estés leyendo la presión de iones que escapan del "foco". 
Ahora: si los que escapan generan una lectura de 100 micras la presión en el foco debe ser bastante más alta. El sistema genera una distribución de presión no-uniforme. 

¿ Qué querés decir con que "el plasma se debilita" ? 
¿ Cambia de color ? ¿ De qué manera ?

Saludos

PD: ¿ No hay más fotos ?

PD2: En la patente de Robert L. Hirsch and Gene A. Meeks se lee: 



> In the operation of this embodiment of FIG. 3, the anode 21 is evacuated and controlled amounts of fusion gases are admitted thereto until desired pressures are reached. By way of example, gas pressures in the vicinity of *10-3 to 10-4 torr* have been found to provide an operative device. Typical operating voltages applied to the various electrodes are indicated in FIGS. 1 .and 2. Adjustment of the voltage applied to the grid 22 and adjustment of the gas pressure determines in large measure the magnitude of the ion current to the cathode 20.



Otras fuentes: 

http://www.capturedlightning.org/hot-streamer/pool/philo/philo.htm
*APPARATUS FOR GENERATING FUSION REACTIONS 
*


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 4, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Qué querés decir con que "el plasma se debilita" ?
> ¿ Cambia de color ? ¿ De qué manera ?
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Si, baja la luminosidad y la rejilla se pone al rojo, ya me habían comentado esto, al calentarse tanto el cátodo emite tantos electrones que se pone poco atractivo para las cargas positivas que son las que forman el plasma, por eso hay que cortar el fusor y esperar que se enfríe, en realidad la fusión deja de producirse sola, por ese fenómeno.
La presión aumenta cuando entra en régimen y despacito va bajando no se mantiene estable, el profe dice que es bastante común que en sputering también ocurre y que si dispara a 6Kv me falta vacío, pero yo creo que no me falta vacío, pasa que le saqué la resistencia limitadora a la fuente y cuando arranca empieza a consumir y se hace popo y marca los 6kv pero tiene que arrancar a mas tensión, hoy voy a experimentar un poco mas con esto.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 4, 2012)

Tal cual lo decía, no era el vacío, la fuente se hace popo, poniéndole una resistencia de 5M en serie para limitar el poissor no se forma hasta que sobrepasa los 15Kv y cuando arranca la fuente se garca y se cae a 6 o 7Kv.
Pongo una foto de un chorro trompeta finito y largooo, es muy espectacular el ver ahí flotando la bolita de plasma y que de ella salga ese cono de iones


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 5, 2012)

Qué consumo tiene la fuente cuando se cae la tensión?


----------



## asherar (Oct 5, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Si, baja la luminosidad y la rejilla se pone al rojo, ya me habían comentado esto, al calentarse tanto el cátodo emite tantos electrones que se pone poco atractivo para las cargas positivas que son las que forman el plasma, por eso hay que cortar el fusor y esperar que se enfríe, en realidad la fusión deja de producirse sola, por ese fenómeno.



No se pierde la polaridad ni la tensión (bueno, un poco): *se están perdiendo iones*. 
Si el cátodo emite electrones sigue siendo negativo y atrayendo iones. Lo que pasa ahora es que los electrones abundantes van a ser capturados más frecuentemente por los iones y se va a producir recombinación por impacto electrónico. 
Toda la candidad de iones perdida se convierte en gas neutro (o iones más bajos), que son los que necesitás drenar para volver a aprovechar el volúmen completo del foco. 

...

Me llama la atención ese "cono de iones" que señalas en la foto. 
¿ Por qué sale justo para ese lado ?
¿ No será un chorro de _electrones_ que intentan ir hacia tierra por algún electrodo que induce cerca de la pared ?
¿ De qué polaridad (contra tierra) es la fuente ?


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 5, 2012)

Para *BT,* estoy usando ahora la fuente "black tiger" con dos flyback en serie porque la otra ya me llenó, si no se queman los mosfet se quema algun integrado asi que pasé a lo seguro, el plasma arranca mas o menos a los 14Kv y ahí el consumos es mas o menos 5 mA, y se cae la tensión a 6 o 7kv y no sube mas. Justo te iba a mandar un privado porque estoy con ganas de armar un convertidor Royer y vi en un hilo donde habías diseñado un PCB.

Para *Asherar* entendido como es el mecanismo por el cual el cátodo se hace menos apetecible para los iones, los electrones neutralizan a los iones antes que ellos lleguen...
El chorro parece depender de la geometría siempre sale en el mismo lugar, si giro la tapa a la que estan agarradas las rejillas gira el chorro y sale siempre por el mismo lado.
Fijate esta es la foto del PFDC


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 5, 2012)

Por lo que veo en el hilo, lo que necesitás ronda los 20 kV y la corriente real, digamos que es mayor a 5 mA pero no sabemos a cuanto llegará el consumo a esa tensión. Son estos los requerimientos?


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 5, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> PD2: En la patente de Robert L. Hirsch and Gene A. Meeks se lee:


Tan alta la presión?  la verdad que a esas presiones arranca al toque pero lla tensión con mi fuente esta en los 2Kv y no levanta ni a patadas, en cambio entre 10-5 y 10-6 torr la tensión alcanza los valores para que fusione

Para el gato negro, asi es, al menos unos 20Kv con unos unos 6 o 7 mA (no olvides que los diodos son de 10 mA asi que hay que limitar)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 5, 2012)

Me sigue quedando una duda: 





> el plasma arranca mas o menos a los 14Kv y ahí el consumos es mas o menos 5 mA, y se cae la tensión a 6 o 7kv


Los 5 mA son a 7kv o a 15kv?
Te pregunto esto porque si es a 7kv, al duplicar la tensión, la corriente seguramente va a aumentar de forma considerable.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

Los 5 mA los puedo leer en los 7Kv, es un miliamperímetro analógico, cuando la aguja llegó a medir la tensión ya se cayó. De todas maneras tengo que poner una resistencia limitadora su valor dependerá de hasta donde quiero que mi fuente consuma, no es asi?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 6, 2012)

No, al menos yo no lo haría así. Si hay una resistencia limitadora a la salida, no se puede controlar de forma efectiva la tensión, lo que haría es censar de forma constante la corriente que está entregando y en base a eso, limitarla en el mismo generador de PWM.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

El PWM del profe tiene un control de corriente, aunque creo que solo es una protección a corta a determinada corriente http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/choper/choper.html 
VR1 controla corriente.
En estos esquemas de Richard Hull, un tipo que ha experimentado mucho con este tipo de dispositivos, hay un limitador en serie con la HT




Bueno se renegó no quiere salir la imagen va la url
http://www.fusor.net/board/view.php?bn=fusor_construction&key=1078241873


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2012)

esta es version americana, vas a tener que bobinar un transformador de neón es lo mejor te veo muy complicador con una conmutada para alimentarlo...

high voltage fusor


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

El problema no es el trafo en si, creo que tengo uno de 6Kv, pero los capacitores complican, a 50 hz tienen que ser grandes en capacidad ademas de la tensión, en cuanto tenga tiempo voy a poner algunas fotos de la fuente y el trafo y el multiplicador.
Ayer me llegó el paladio que pedí para hacer el inyector de deuterio, es una menudencia me tendré que poner en trabajo de preso a martillar la chapita 





No vayan a pensar que son 5 gramos... son 5 Grains, cada grain pesa lo que un grano de trigo, unos 60 mg ,asi que la chapita pesa solo 0.31 gr, mide 15x11x11 mm y un espesor de 0.4mm hay que martillarla hasta espesor de 0.20 mm


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> ........ un espesor de 0.4mm hay que martillarla hasta espesor de 0.20 mm



Averigua con algún joyero o platero si tiene laminadora para oro/plata, eso te puede ayudar y va a quedar mejor terminado que con martillo y sobretodo mas parejo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 6, 2012)

Podes subir una foto con los flybacks que disponés (con un metro o algo al lado para tener idea del tamaño).
Si tenés algún taller amigo, preguntale si no tiene flyback de los viejos Philips de 29 pulgadas.



PD: para una prueba usando la fuente "BT", podes conectar la salida de los flybacks en paralelo en lugar de estar en serie.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

Para *fogo*, esta mañana estuve de un tipo que tiene una dobladora de chapas y taller de plegado pero me dijo que no me garantizaba nada, tengo un joyero amigo le preguntaré y si no hacer como cuando era pibe, poníamos en las vías del tren alambres de distinto tipo y después  que el tren pasaba era increíble como quedaban hechos plancha.
*BT *a la fuente doble fly que diseñaste voy a tratar de no tocarla por ahora, pero llegado el momento si no me funciona el resto no es mala idea meter los dos primarios en paralelo.
Van algunas fotos de algunos fly que tengo, hay mas por ahí desparramados, ademas esta el que tengo en uso que es el mas mejor, esta en aceite ahora para evitar el chisporroteo quemaintegrados.








Estas son unas fotos de como quedó el multiplicador y el trafo todos en aceite ahora




abajo tiene una tapa de acrílico con un sello torico para que no se escape el aceite mineral




aca ya tiene aceite en su interior


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 6, 2012)

Recién hablé con un amigo, cree que tiene unos flybacks de Philips de los que creo que te van a funcionar bien (de TV 26 pulgadas). En la semana te lo confirmo.
Sea como sea, viendo la tensión a que arranca, no necesitás triplicador, con un doblador de onda completa llegás y sobrepasás los 15 kV, con lo cual el rendimiento va a ser mucho mejor. El limitador de corriente no puede estar en serie si es activo, no hay dispositivos (salvo que fueran válvulas fuera de nuestro alcance) que puedan manejar semejantes tensiones. Pero la idea es solo censar la corriente que sale y controlar el PWM en función de ésto. El circuito de CA solo controla la corriente que circula por el primario del transformador, lo que se necesita para ésto es controlar la corriente de salida.


----------



## asherar (Oct 6, 2012)

Una duda: ¿ Importa el grado de pureza del Paladio ?
¿ No se contamina si le das martillazos así nomás con cualquier material ? 
Aunque sea una capita muy delgada.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

*BT* al menos para que fusione son 20Kv, con 15 arranca, pero no creo que alcance, necesito darle mas velocidad a los iónes para que el choque sea suficiente como para juntar nucleos
*Asherar: *espero no se contamine, cuanto mas puro mas hidrógeno absorbe, el profe lo hizo asi a martillazos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 6, 2012)

hola, no sigo seguido este tema, pero fijate de ver como avisas a todos unos dias antes de la detonacion asi miramos hacia ese lado .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 6, 2012)

> DEMO FUSORS
> 
> The demo fusor supply can be very crude and very  underpowered.  A really well designed car ignition coil could be used  here in an electronic drive circuit, but far simpler would be a common  neon sign transformer controlled via a variac.with a simple microwave  diode bridge circuit for rectification.  The normal range of voltages  and currents used in a demo system are from 0-10kv with a current demand  of 0 to 50ma.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.fusor.net/board/view.php?bn=fusor_hvpower&key=1126708659
No obstante en el mismo sitio para fusores "más en serio" hablan de un mínimo de 300 watts. Pero evidentemente todo depende de la configuración completa del fusor.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 6, 2012)

Dice exactamente lo que ocurre con el dispositivo, lo que no estoy  seguro es que esos "demo" fusionen realmente, con esas tensiones de menos de 10.000v , asherar  puede responder mejor que yo a esto, pero se necesita mas tensión, por eso se lleva a tan alto vacío. 
Que tienen de especial esos flyback BT?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 7, 2012)

El tamaño del núcleo (para que te des una idea el diámetro del mismo es más o menos como el de un dedo gordo). Además el bobinado es muy "generoso". La tensión de salida normal está entre los 8 y 10 kV (si mal no recuerdo), así que darle un poquito más de pesto no creo que le haga mella. Con eso y el doblador ya tenés los 20 kV como mínimo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 7, 2012)

Encontré éste documento que me pareció muy didáctico, con mucha cantidad de datos a distintas tensiones y presiones además de un detallado "manual" de *como poner el marcha* el fusor y como variar las condiciones de trabajo mesurando cada cambio.
Aparenteme con una fuente de 320 watts tenés como para jugar.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 7, 2012)

Muy bueno el documento Ángel!!!  me quedé pegado leyendo, viendo la parte de fuente que es lo que mas me preocupa por ahora veo que el autor usa un trafo de equipo de RX, yo hace dos o tres meses compré uno en mercadolibre, es un equipo de odontología, como funciona no lo destripé, solo un par de reparaciones menores del instrumento y el temporizador, capaz que podría usarlo, aunque creo que esos equipos trabajan directamente con alterna y estaría en el mismo problema que si uso el trafo de cartel luminoso.

No se si hay alguna referencia en el documento a trabajar con tensión ondulada, habla del capacitor pero no especifica valor
"High voltage diodes 
converted the transformer output to negative DC.  A high voltage capacitor 
filtered ripple remaining in the rectified output of the diodes.  A high resistance 
power resistor was used as a ballast to prevent surges from damaging the 
transformer."


----------



## maton00 (Oct 7, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Muy bueno el documento Ángel!!!  me quedé pegado leyendo, viendo la parte de fuente que es lo que mas me preocupa por ahora veo que el autor usa un trafo de equipo de RX, yo hace dos o tres meses compré uno en mercadolibre, es un equipo de odontología, como funciona no lo destripé, solo un par de reparaciones menores del instrumento y el temporizador, capaz que podría usarlo, aunque creo que esos equipos trabajan directamente con alterna y estaría en el mismo problema que si uso el trafo de cartel luminoso.
> 
> No se si hay alguna referencia en el documento a trabajar con tensión ondulada, habla del capacitor pero no especifica valor
> "High voltage diodes
> ...



http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/fusor/fusor.htm

Hey chaval no se si esto te sirva ...habla de corrientes presiones y voltages especificos(este cuate lleva rato experimentando) y ademas por ahi hace un tuto para lo de la laminilla esa de paladio a martillasos.

saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 7, 2012)

> aunque creo que esos equipos trabajan directamente con alterna y estaría  en el mismo problema que si uso el trafo de cartel luminoso.


No necesariamente, ya que esos transformadores no necesitan doblador (es lo que supongo). Pero sí un capacitor para el filtrado. El valor del capacitor se puede calcular en función al ripple que uno desee que tenga tal como se hace en cualquier tipo de fuente. 
Por otro lado, es probable que utilice un arreglo de diodos del tipo de los hornos de micro ondas, con lo cual un simple "balasto" evita que se dañe el transformador.
Pero (siempre hay uno), no sé si en un equipo de pequeño tamaño como el odontológico la fuente tenga el "pesto" que se necesita.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 7, 2012)

Para *maton00* esa es mi página de referencia, asi es que la tengo bien vista, muchas gracias por el link, si lees el hilo completo veras que a veces hago mención al "profe" justamente me refiero a Gerardo Meiró que es el autor de esa página.
*BT* que tensión final DC me quedaría si rectifico con doblador de onda completa con unos diodos de MO, el trafo de neón que es de 6000v 25 mA y que capacitores debería usar? dispongo de 20 de 4nF 20Kv  y los dos caseros de la bobina de tesla que son de 90 nF c/u aguantan perfectamente los 10Kv.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Tiger *primero dice que es de un TV de 29 y en el mensaje 65 dices que es de 26 ¡!! 

En fin, *Cesar* el flyback de TV a válvula es ideal porque trabajan a 300V para llegar a 17Kv así que según la regla simple de 3 con 120V (disparo de picana “por tiristor”) tendrá tus 6Vpp ese según mi recomendación aunque tengo mas, pero no esta nada a mano y porque soy tacaño 

*postadata:* lo de la confusor de tiger va en broma


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 7, 2012)

Aproximadamente 17kV (si son 6kV AC) y la corriente la mitad, unos 12 mA.
Efectivamente SSTC lo correcto es el de 26 pulgadas, de 29 no se fabricaron, fue un lapsus vejetus


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 8, 2012)

Y los filtros? creo que deberían ser de al menos unos uF, conseguir electrolíticos que soporten los 8Kv mmmm... voy a seguir probando el flyback, le voy a preguntar a un amigo si no tiene esos que uds me recomiendan. Otra cosa esos diodos de 20Kv a 10 mA se hacen pelota de la nada, tengo de a dos en serie, una prueba sin carga de la fuente y chau, 4 diodos hechos pelota, se que los diodos deben ser rápidos, una prueba con diodos de MO?se que no son los adecuados pero son de 12Kv y 300 mA por ahí no decae mucho el rendimiento, homer fabricó cada diodo con 20 FR107 en serie se ve que tubo los mismos problemas de fritar diodos chinos de HT.


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2012)

Yo recuerdo que en las fuentes de AT, los rectificadores se armaban con Diodo-Resistencia-Capacitor (los 3 en paralelo(, y así se construian largos chorizos en serie hasta llegar a la aislación necesaria. 
En cada módulo la R tenía la función de repartir la tensión en forma rápida, para no depender de la R propia de cada diodo (en general diferentes) y que éstos no se dañen durante los transitorios. 
El conjunto de todas las R queda en serie y funciona como un divisor rápido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 8, 2012)

Para el de neón, con diodos de MO y supongo que para esa corriente, al menos 0.5 uF.
Sin ningún tipo de carga es muyyyyyyyyy malo probar éste tipo de fuentes.
Para rectificar la salida del flyback yo usaría un arreglo con diodos de medio voltaje tipo ésto:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-FR20...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a659d3843
Deben haber del mismo tipo de 1500V que serían mejores. Y si se queman (cosa que dudo ya que manejan mucha corriente), son baratos


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 8, 2012)

Tengo pedidos 100 de los FR107 de hace mas o menos 1 mes, son de 1000v 1A deben estar al llegar, que hay de ponerle al menos una r en paralelo como dice asherar?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lástima que no encargaste los FR207, doble de corriente, mismo precio.
Antes se solían poner cosas en paralelo, pero por lo que vi en varios sitios que implementaron esa configuración ahora no lo hacen. En lo que sí ponen especial cuidado es en el montaje y la forma de soldarlos.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 8, 2012)

Y como es la forma de soldarlos?
Hoy martille el paladio, no fue tan difícil, si pulí el martillo y el yunque improvisado, quedó con un espesor de 130-150 micras, original eran poco mas de 400, se estiró casi al doble, no llego a las dimensiones que propone el profe pero no esta tan lejos sacaré un circulo de unos 16 mm de diámetro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2012)

a esa tension es mejor restificar con valvulas de vacio, porque NO hay silicio que aguante... y mas si estas creando plasma, recorda que el diodo del flyback fue diseñado solo para 3 pequeños has NO creo que aguante semejante chorro...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Y los filtros? creo que deberían ser de al menos unos uF, ...



Averiguá aquí:

www.leyden.com.ar

Fabrican capacitores de hasta 36KV


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 8, 2012)

Es cierto que con válvulas habría muuuuchas menos posibilidades de que se quemen, el problema es el precio. Las comunes de alto voltaje para TV color solo manejan 1 o 2 mA. Las que realmente servirían tipo 2-50A se consiguen pero el costo es bastante elevado y además la complicación de alimentar los filamentos (5V a 4A c/u).


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 8, 2012)

Esos capacitores deben costar uno y la mitad del otro!!! me van  echar de casa 
Como es la forma de conectar los diodos? chorreras de a 15 o 20 pensaba, hay que dejarles los alambres para que disipen? cada tira va a tener un metro...
Hoy fui de mi amigo el rompetuti pero no tiene esos flyback de philips.
Casi tengo listo el inyector de deuterio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2012)

SI me imagianba que ibas a decir eso Tiger, pero yo tengo 2 de ellas y tengo un amigo que tambien tiene un monton mira........asi..........de grande es la caja de valvulas que tiene, si le digo que es para un buen proyecto me las pasa sin problema ademas a el le gusta experimentar con esa cosas


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 9, 2012)

No sería tanto problema el filamento, pero tengo que darle 30.000 de alterna, de donde saco eso?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2012)

> No sería tanto problema el filamento, pero tengo que darle 30.000 de alterna, *de donde saco eso?*


 

Dios mio​


----------



## foso (Oct 9, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> No sería tanto problema el filamento, pero tengo que darle 30.000 de alterna, de donde saco eso?



Tenés que esperar que caiga el rayo en la torre del reloj. Antes tenés que dejar conectado un cable de la torre a tu reactor.


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> No sería tanto problema el filamento, pero tengo que darle 30.000 de alterna, de donde saco eso?



¿ 30.000 qué ? ¿ Volts o amperes ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ 30.000 qué ? ¿ Volts o amperes ?



NONO, esa es la superficie em metros cuadrados de los electrones  perdon 

OFF topic


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 9, 2012)

Para asegurar los 10 mA al menos se necesitan haciendo un doblador, 20 válvulas tipo 1B3 (que son las que comunmente se consiguen). Amén de zócalos y la tensión de filamento. Aún con eso y según la hoja de datos solo admiten un ciclo de trabajo del 15% en esas condiciones. Y siendo una fuente PWM, los picos de corriente son importantes. No creo que sirvan para esto.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 9, 2012)

Pongamos los pies en la tierra nuevamente, con válvulas creo que no es opción, acá dispongo de unas 2x2A que aguantan hasta 12Kv 30 mA (aguantan mucho mas voltaje porque las usé para generar Rx) pero me parece que no tiene mucho caso, son varios los pasos para multiplicar, sigamos renegando con los diodos, ya le encontraremos la vuelta.
El fusor no consume hasta que no enciende el plasma, hasta ahí hay corriente despreciable, si los diodos del multiplicador se fritan sin la carga, tendría que ponerle al menos una carga permanente para que esto no suceda, eso me implica gastarme unos miliamperes mas en esos menesteres. 
Hoy terminé el inyector de deuterio, solo falta probar la estanqueidad y ver si realmente hace su trabajo, (por ahora con agua destilada porque aún no consigo el agua pesada, los yanquees venden, pero no a argentina) en cuanto tenga un rato escribo un poco sobre esto para los que tienen la gentileza de leer este hilo, sepan de que estoy hablando como funciona y para que.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 9, 2012)

y la argentina no tiene agua pesada? y como hacen en atucha?


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 9, 2012)

Argentina es primer productor mundial de agua pesada, la planta esta en Arroyito en Neuquen pero no se puede comprar como en el supermercado, son materiales controlados


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Argentina es primer productor mundial de agua pesada, la planta esta en Arroyito en Neuquen pero no se puede comprar como en el supermercado, son materiales controlados



En Atucha I se aprovecha el agua pesada natural del Río Paraná.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

Te mostré este circuito u otro similar alguna vez y no le diste bola , yo lo había armado a 220 V con dos bobinas de coche en antiparalelo y mamita querida , daba pánico. 

Los capacitores de 2.2 establecen la corriente.

Si utilizás las dos bobinas en antiparalelo , la alterna se toma de las dos altas que te quedan opuestas

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/110-Car-Coil/110-Car-Coil.htm

Con cualquier CDI decente de automotor , una bobina tira mas de 30 KV


----------



## asherar (Oct 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En Atucha I se aprovecha el agua pesada natural del Río Paraná.


¿ De dónde sale ese dato ? (¿ Es broma ?)
El agua no es "pesada" porque transporte mucha mugre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

La del Paraná es áurica por los dorados . . .  ?


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te mostré este circuito u otro similar alguna vez y no le diste bola , yo lo había armado a 220 V con dos bobinas de coche en antiparalelo y mamita querida , daba pánico.
> 
> Los capacitores de 2.2 establecen la corriente.
> 
> ...



No es que no te di bola Dosme, hice un tipo de fuentes como esa y efectivamente da miedo, pero no si rectificar esa tensión sea saludable, no se bien a que frecuencia trabaja, y si la conmutada me funde diodos creo que un tipo de fuente como esa debe generar mas transitorios y pulsos todavía, bueno yo soy muuuy improvisado en la electrónica.

En el agua común hay deuterio, 1 de cada 6000 átomos de H es de deuterio, no se si en atucha hay alguna planta que separa el agua pesada, de todos modos hay reactores de fisión que son moderados y refrigerados con agua natural.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

Humildemente pondría una guirnalda de díodos rápidos de 1 o 2 Amperes en serie , pasándome un 50 o 100 % , los metés dentro de una manguerita "para la nafta" y luego lo enroscás en un tubo de PVC de 32 mm dándole un poco de separación


----------



## asherar (Oct 11, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Antes se solían poner cosas en paralelo, pero por lo que vi en *varios sitios* que implementaron esa configuración ahora no lo hacen. En lo que sí ponen especial cuidado es en el montaje y la forma de soldarlos.


Tal vez con un enlace a alguno de esos _varios sitios_ podríamos entender por qué se volvieron obsoletos esos métodos no tan antiguos. 
PD: No es para molestar a nadie, sólo que me intriga cuál puede ser la mejora tecnológica sobre un asunto tan elemental.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 11, 2012)

Supongo que es debido a la mejora de las características propias de los diodos, quizás la capacidad parásita A/K a una frecuencia relativamente, quizás, quizás (antes era indispensable usar fusistores junto con los diodos, ahora ya casi no se usa debido a la altísima corriente de pico que soportan):
http://www.jonshobbies.com/home-made-high-voltage-rectifier-strings-of-diodes.html
http://wiki.4hv.org/index.php/High_voltage_diode_-_50_kV,_30_A_peak


----------



## asherar (Oct 11, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> Y como es la forma de soldarlos?



Ver el archivo adjunto 81568
http://wiki.4hv.org/index.php/High_v..._kV,_30_A_peak

Hacen las soldaduras en forma de bolita bien grande para reducir el efecto corona. 

PD: La radiación UV de las descargas corona va carbonizando los aislantes y llega un momento que la descarga se inicia por superficie, lo que reduce la tensión máxima alcanzable. 
Si el daño es grande, para resolver eso puede ser necesario cambiar por completo los aislantes.
PD2: Pucha! Ya me dieron ganas de armar un laser de vapor de Cu !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2012)

no se ve la imagen,dice que visite el link,que no esta permitido


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola, gracias asherar justamente la imagen me saca la duda, lo de soldar tipo bolita y además prácticamente sin alambre, el viernes recibí los FR107 y voy a prepararlos en tubitos de birome en grupos de a 20.
Estoy medio trancado porque tengo un problema en el sistema de vacío, después de una prueba del inyector de deuterio me ingresó en la campana electrolito (agua con soda caustica) y de ahí en adelante se pudrió la cosa, no logro llegar a alas 10 micras, ya cambié el aceite a la difusora y a la bomba mecánica, mejoró, pero me temo que hay algo mas, porque se planta en 50 micras y no hay forma que baje, estoy pensando que puede ser la mecánica que tenga algún problema ya que le he puesto el  un medidor a ella solita y baja hasta las 150 micras nomas, estas bombas tienen un reten y creo que por ahí debe andar el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

> estoy pensando que puede ser la mecánica que tenga algún problema ya que le he puesto el un medidor a ella solita y baja hasta las 150 micras nomas, estas bombas tienen un reten y creo que por ahí debe andar el problema.


 
Probá de ponerle *un poco* de STP (aunque sea el mexicano para diesel) , ese que se utiliza para los motores que fuman , yo evitaría el Bardahl y demases marcas nacionales  . Unas gotas de Molicote no le vendrían mal 







Y antes de desarmarla probá un compresosr de aire acondicionado rotativo


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 14, 2012)

Buena idea, eso lo compras en la estación de servicios? el aceite que usa es del tipo de transmisión, le puse el original que recomienda y vende el fabricante (Dosivac), tampoco la bomba tiene tantas horas de uso, solo esta para los experimentos, tendrá 50 horas con toda la furia, asi que dudo sea desgaste, el ruido es el de siempre, hace un tableteo porque tiene una bolita plástica que hace de cierre de una válvula, eso lo hizo siempre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Estaciones de servicio y lubricentros 

Eventualmente reparo bombas de aire a paleta , el STP va a hacer un mejor sellado , pero no te pases porque se puede poner pesada para el motor. Podes verificar que no hagas lio con la pinza amperométrica 

Por ahí es bueno usar un aceite más liviano + STP

El Molikote la proteje del desgaste y la aliviana mecanicamente  , no es bueno para el bronce , en caso de fricciones con bronce , usar el de cajas de velocidad. No usar antes del "ablande" , sinó no se hermanan nunca más


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 14, 2012)

El carter de la bomba debe tener unos 800-900 cc de aceite, cuanto le pongo de stp y molikote?
Primero le pongo stp verificando que el consumo no se va y después el molikote que debe ser el de caja de velocidad, a que te referís con el "ablande"

Este foro es una barbaridad hay "capos" de todas las materias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Primero poné la bomba a funcionar *haciendo vacío real* y medile la corriente.

Partiendo de la base que el STP viene para 4 litros de aceite  . . .  , yo le pondría tentativamente 1/8 del contenido. 

Ablande mecánico = inicialmente las piezas fueron mecanizadas "a perfección" , peeeerooo , con el funcionamiento se desgastan levemente y se hermanan , funcionando mejor.

Esperate unas horas mas para el Molikote , mejor.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 15, 2012)

Dosme, en los comercios locales solo consigo molikote FC plus para caja y diferencial o de marca Kansaca, los STP parece que no entran al país como tantas cosas, le pongo el molikote?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Para el molikote  (disulfuro de molibdeno) esperate a ablandarla un poco mas.

De los "máxima compresión" "antifumantes" o "viscosantes" ponele el mejorcito que consigas , mejor agregarlos con la bomba calentita.

Contá como va


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 17, 2012)

Ayer le agregue el aditivo, y la mecánica mejoró, el consumo aumento solo unos 100 mA, de 3.5 A se fué a 3.6 no creo que le haga mal. 
Como sigo con problemas desarmé la difusora, tiene que haber una fuga por algún poro de la soldadura, asi que tendré que hacerle una repasada a las mismas. Esta tarde aprovecho y le saco unas fotos a la difusora casera ya que está destripada como para ilustrar el hilo.
También ya tengo el D2O en mi poder me llegó el lunes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2012)

y la potencia es el producto de la tension por la intencida o sea 100mA para 12V psss, 220 no es nada, para 380 iiiiiiiii! en caso de 4000V  jajaja NO hay problema segui segui... pero queremos fotos


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 17, 2012)

Si, tal cual son nada los 100 mA pero son a 220v, es un motor bifásico.
Bueno aca va una imagen de la difu casera, debe tener unos 15 cm de alto, estuve revisando con una lupa y la verdad las soldaduras estan bastante bien de todas maneras le voy a dar una repasada




Asi es como se ve armada con el disipador ya que esta refrigerada por aire, y el calefactor una bujía de arranque de un corsa gasolero alimentada con 15V, creí que no iba a durar pero ya lleva muchas horas de uso




Esta es la mecánica, atras se ve la difu conectada por un caño de cobre para sanitarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2012)

Darle presion y meterlo debajo del agua   ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2012)

esta quedando 



> los 100 mA pero son a 220v, es un motor bifásico.


no hay problema son 20Watts 


> el calefactor una bujía de arranque de un corsa gasolero alimentada con 15V


Se ve que no quieres esperar


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 18, 2012)

No eran las soldaduras de la difu, a seguir pariendo, hoy voy a ir haciendo pruebas por etapas, me insume tiempo porque tengo que mecanizar algunas tapas, pero no me queda otra. Esto no me ha dejado avanzar con el multiplicador, ya tengo los diodos pero no me dan los tiempos.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2012)

Un paso mas en la construcción del fusor de Farnsworth.
El inyector de deuterio, se que este tema esta en la página del PFDC pero como he puesto algunos cambios igual descargo unas fotos y técnicas constructivas un tanto distintas a las que propone el profe.





El diagrama muestra como esta construido, la parte de color amarillo es un cilindro de teflón mecanizado de manera que de uno de los extremos tiene una tapa donde se encuentra el ánodo, que esta hecho de acero inoxidable, en mi caso usé la cánula de una aguja de hipodérmica de las descartables, se asegura la estanqueidad con una junta tórica, en el diagrama verán que están representadas con puntos negros, el dispositivo lleva tres de ellas, en la tapa, en la lámina de paladio y en el acople a la campana de vacío. En el otro extremo del cilindro de teflón esta alojada una varilla roscada mecanizada de tal manera que permita colocar sobre ella la lámina de paladio y la junta que dejará hermético el dispositivo.
Se parte de una lámina de paladio comprada en ebay de 5 grains la que es aplastada con un martillo hasta prácticamente duplicar su area






En esta imagen se muestra como quedan las partes mecanizadas en teflon y hierro









En esta se ve el modelo listo para acoplar a la campana




El modelo en su lugar.
El dispositivo se llena hasta cierta altura con agua pesada, mezclada con un 5 % de OHNa para hacerla conductora y con la fuente de 2 a 8 v podemos darle mas o menos consumo, eso nos permitirá regular la presión interna de la campana.

Con unos 500 mA el vacío de 5 micras se sube a 15.
Como siempre mas fotos y alguna explicación más en mi blog
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012...onstruccin-de-un-fusor-nuclear-segunda-parte/


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Dic 1, 2012)

Que ingenioso el sistema para inyectar el deuterio, me acuerdo que hace varios años cuando era chico "jugaba" con electrolisis para generar hidrógeno (para ver globos flotando o ardiendo dependiendo de mi estado de animo), el asunto es que recuerdo que uno de los electrodos se reducía considerablemente, ¿en tu inyector no ocurrirá esto?.
Ten cuidado con la fuente de alta tensión que estas haciendo, no me gustaría que este proyecto quede a la mitad debido a un anajesusa electrocutado.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 1, 2012)

La ventaja de usar el paladio es que no se combina con el hidrógeno, solo lo absorbe como una esponja entonces no se degrada, el otro electrodo esta de acero inoxidable, por el momento despues de varias horas de prueba sigue sin modificarse tampoco el electrolito se tiñe asi que creo va a ir bien. Lo mas probable que pase es que la lámina despues de muchas horas no soporte la diferencia de presiones.
Respecto a la fuente, tendré todos los cuidados, esto no es broma, un error y chau.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2012)

anajesusa dijo:


> . . . Respecto a la fuente, tendré todos los cuidados, esto no es broma, un _*error y chau.*_ . . .



Y las bacterias extremófilas * ! ! ! Felices ¡ ¡ ¡ *


----------

